# TTOC HMC 2006 CD - your content please!



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In keeping with previous years, we plan to produce a disc containing the best of the images and video from the event this year.

If you have pictures or video you'd like to submit, please drop me an IM so we can discuss the best way to get them to me, depending on the total file size.

Thanks in advance for helping to make another great momento!

Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, just one offer of pics so far (thank you Leg  ).

No-one else interested in seeing their pics or video get you some glory? :-(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> In keeping with previous years, we plan to produce a disc containing the best of the images and video from the event this year.
> 
> If you have pictures or video you'd like to submit, please drop me an IM so we can discuss the best way to get them to me, depending on the total file size.
> 
> ...


Caz took a load of photos with my camera, so I'll drop 'em onto a cd and mail it to you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll sort mine out for you soon Clive. I'm surre Jay would want Nobber's pics included too


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll provide my photos no problem, can't believe I missed this thread 

Have I missed the deadline? Sent you a PM Clive.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I will send mine Clive


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Clive - you've already got mine - or got access to them all anyway.

You can download any you want/need from the photobox site by clicking on them to view the originals.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

Do want the original hi res photos? or if they are supplied at lower res will that be ok? If a lower res is ok, what should we be looking at in terms of "low res"? 72dpi?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Originals are fine


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

nutts said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > In keeping with previous years, we plan to produce a disc containing the best of the images and video from the event this year.
> ...


I could do the same with my photos. Post up or PM me with the address you would like me to use.

TThriller


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sent this afternoon from work Clive


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Clive. Photos will be in the post Monday

Dave


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thank you to those that have sent so far - 3 CDs arrived 

Not too late for anyone else... drop me an IM.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Thank you to those that have sent so far - 3 CDs arrived
> 
> Not too late for anyone else... drop me an IM.
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Clive you have an IM


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I've got LOADS of photos, yr more than welcome to them, I can put them on cd for you... i'll let you sort through them...

PM me if interested


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone has any photos that they would like including on the CD and they haven't already sent them to Clive, can you email him on [email protected]


----------

